# Confused between Blackberry Curve 8520 and Nokia E5



## prathamtawde (Oct 25, 2010)

Guys!! Wanted to buy a QWERT based mobile phone specially for IM and Emails.
I have short-listed Blackberry Curve 8520 and E5 (because they both are around 12K).

Now i'm unable to decide between the two.
Please suggest..

Any suggestion other than this two are welcomed.
PS: I don't like Samsung Mobile Phones.[/FONT]


----------



## dd_wingrider (Oct 25, 2010)

I will go with blackberry, E5 cant beat it in the email/im department. Issue is with the Govt & RIM over security concerns. Its pretty obvious though RIM will be able to save the services in India like they did in UAE. So, Blackberry it is


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 25, 2010)

If u're gonna IM/email i'd suggest go for a 3g phone.. now that all the private operators are starting 3g .. 
buy the E5
and from where did u make this comparison pdf?


----------



## prathamtawde (Oct 25, 2010)

Collected data from various Mobile sites.



ssk_the_gr8 said:


> If u're gonna IM/email i'd suggest go for a 3g phone.. now that all the private operators are starting 3g ..
> buy the E5
> and from where did u make this comparison pdf?


----------



## melisssaparker46 (Oct 29, 2010)

Blackberry curve.


----------

